
AC/DC Song Made with a Markov Chain - impostervt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpEVsDN84Hc&feature=emb_logo
======
jsnell
Honestly, this doesn't read like Markov chain output. It feels more like a
human writing what they think a Markov chain would do. Or maybe autogenerating
a bit of it and then having the human riff on whatever nonsense the generator
produced to fill in most of the song.

~~~
jmknoll
The creator of something similar (but with Nickelback) posted on Reddit last
week and went into a bit more detail, but essentially, he created a bunch of
lyrics with a markov chain, then arranged them into the structure of a song.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/gc68t3/nickelbot_nob...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/gc68t3/nickelbot_nobody_died_every_single_day_pop_rock_i/fp9gck9?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

~~~
jsnell
I don't buy that explanation, there's clearly a ton more human involvement
here than just rearranging verses.

The output is far too grammatical and maintains too much thematic consistency
across filler word distance to be output by a low-order Markov chain, but is
too unique compared to the (very small) corpus to be output by a high-order
one.

------
pesfandiar
It seems like the author only used a Markov chain to produce the lyrics, but
the rest is sung by an AC/DC impersonator. It's still quite impressive, but
I'd love to see the music itself generated by GANs as well.

~~~
wvenable
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJgNpm8cTE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJgNpm8cTE8)

~~~
developer2
Hot damn, technology is catching up with humans' manual creations. Your video
is reminiscent of Adriano Celentano's song
"Prisencolinensinainciusol"[1]–whereby he created a song to represent what
English sounds like to non-native speakers[2].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisencolinensinainciusol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisencolinensinainciusol)

------
alexdowad
If the lyrics were all generated by a Markov chain from beginning to end,
there's no way that it would have a repeating chorus.

Are all the 3-word tuples actually used in other AC/DC songs? (Output this
grammatical could not be generated by a Markov chain that only looks at 2-word
tuples.) If not, that also seriously calls their claim into question.

I think the maker would have done well to be more upfront: "AC/DC Song Co-
authored by a Computer" or something like that.

------
cvaidya1986
Love it!! One day we can just “order” a “new” Hitchcock movie or Crichton
novel?!

~~~
lowdest
More than that. If you don't like the first page you can just start a fresh
one.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Nice!!

------
default-kramer
> Also let me say that trying to sing like Brian Johnson is extremely hard.

I think he did a very good job! You can easily tell the difference side-by-
side, but still, it's close enough that I thought it was deepfaked at first.

------
foolinaround
would love to see a blog post about it!

------
notatechie
cooool!!!

------
dls2016
1000x times more listenable than an actual AC/DC song.

